# Kelley Osborne's Comment



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I couldn't believe my ears....a grown woman would say something like this on TV (while criticizing Donald Trump's comments about illegal aliens): _ "If we kick every Latino out of this country, who's going to clean your toilet?"_

Kelly Osbourne on Donald Trump's Anti-Immigrant Stance: "Who Is Going to Be Cleaning Your Toilet?"


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This really isn't the right forum for such posts....... Just saying.........


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> This really isn't the right forum for such posts....... Just saying.........


 Why not? First Amendment and all that.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> This really isn't the right forum for such posts....... Just saying.........


Don't be so hard. We have a new member that admits to watching The View, and on a day that an intelligent remark was actually uttered.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> Don't be so hard. We have a new member that admits to watching The View, and on a day that an intelligent remark was actually uttered.


Wasn't Sail our only View viewer until now?:mrgreen:

GW


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> This really isn't the right forum for such posts....... Just saying.........


Please explain why this isn't the right forum for such posts. Isn't this "Off Topic...General Discussion?"


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

TurboHonda said:


> Don't be so hard. We have a new member that admits to watching The View, and on a day that an intelligent remark was actually uttered.


Well, I don't watch "The View." I saw the interview on the regular news. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The whole family is a bunch of idiots.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> Don't be so hard. We have a new member that admits to watching The View, and on a day that an intelligent remark was actually uttered.


Hah. First off, we see that _Win231_ does not admit to reading The View (so Sail is still 'special'). Second off, what is intelligent about concatenating illegal-immigrant Latinos with all Latinos in the US?

Ms. Osbourne and Trump may both be on the same intellectual plane.

But it's kind of a fun post anyway, and we are a fun loving lot here, eh?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

hillman said:


> Hah. First off, we see that _Win231_ does not admit to reading The View (so Sail is still 'special'). Second off, what is intelligent about concatenating illegal-immigrant Latinos with all Latinos in the US?
> 
> Ms. Osbourne and Trump may both be on the same intellectual plane.
> 
> But it's kind of a fun post anyway, and we are a fun loving lot here, eh?


First off, I had to look up concatenating. Then, armed with that newfound knowledge, I did see that Ms. Osborne did actually "link together"  all Latinos, and, by extension, all toilets. Indeed, that wasn't intelligent. However, it was heartwarmingly non PC. For that I gave her plus points, knowing that she will be a magnet for the selectively indignant.

And, yes, we are a fun loving lot.

READING The View? Hearing impaired liberals? I never considered that.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

So now we're all happy and linked together except 123Won and that fun loving, View watching , .22 forum posting, Barry Sanders supporting, SailDesign! Did I get that right?

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, close.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

_Turbohonda_: "a magnet for the selectively indignant."

That is a nice turn of phrase.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Sanctimony at its best!


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Where the heck is Sail anyway? I miss his comments. I didn't always agree with them, but they were interesting & entertaining.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

BigHead said:


> View attachment 1503
> 
> Sanctimony at its best!


Hey wait! A reader? We need a Regular Reader, to keep us posted on the good stuff. High sanctimony-tolerance may be a requirement for the un-indoctrinated, especially so for the Fox News Commentary crowd.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> Where the heck is Sail anyway? I miss his comments. I didn't always agree with them, but they were interesting & entertaining.


He left. Everybody cept me pissed him off. :watching:


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> Where the heck is Sail anyway? I miss his comments. I didn't always agree with them, but they were interesting & entertaining.


I know he posted occasionally on the LGC board, at least before I was forced by alimentary tract distress to leave. (Those folks are not centrist tolerant.)


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

hillman said:


> Hey wait! A reader? We need a Regular Reader, to keep us posted on the good stuff. High sanctimony-tolerance may be a requirement for the un-indoctrinated, especially so for the Fox News Commentary crowd.


Not me babay! I gag on sanctimony and those pinhead broads are toooo... much!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I have a question,,,*

Why would anyone waste a moments thought on the opinions of any of those people?

Aarond

.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> Why would anyone waste a moments thought on the opinions of any of those people?
> 
> Aarond
> 
> .


Because _some_ of those opinions have entertainment value. Only some of them though, which is why we need someone to screen them. I'm guessing you aren't going to volunteer either. I would make the attempt, but I too have a low sanctimony tolerance - unless the supply is scanned for the occasional jewel before it gets to me.

Lets see. Maybe a tax accountant would be tough enough?


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

I think she tried to make a joke. I will say I think if a conservative said that they would be hit much harder. 

The question should be how much money would we save as a nation with no illegals breeding 10 and 12 anchor babies. I am sure the average illegal alien ( and legal residents in some groups often voting democrat) NEVER ask themselves if they can afford a child. I know many couples who do just that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I liked the part about her saying she cleans her own f'ing toilets. 

Yeah right, she wouldn't even know what a toilet brush looks like.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

What can you expect from a spoiled brat she should stick to trying to have a singing career and avoid any show she has to think on.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor girl. She's got two things working against her. Heredity and environment.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Is Kelly's mother still acting as Ozzie's interpreter?


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

win231 said:


> I couldn't believe my ears....a grown woman would say something like this on TV (while criticizing Donald Trump's comments about illegal aliens): _ "If we kick every Latino out of this country, who's going to clean your toilet?"_
> 
> Kelly Osbourne on Donald Trump's Anti-Immigrant Stance: "Who Is Going to Be Cleaning Your Toilet?"


She's an idiot, BTW, I think I know you from another board....but I'm gettin' 'Rusty' in my old age....maybe not. 

Apparently she thinks Mexicans are only good for cleaning toilets. That's pretty down right insulting.


----------

